# DVD burning software



## FloridaSwede (Jun 19, 2011)

Wanting to build an inexspenive media server. My thought, get a 1 gig external hard drive from seagate, a cheap desktop, load the software for burning the movies to the seagate on the pc and there I've got a cheap media server. Problem is I haven't found a good program for burning dvd's to the seagate yet. Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

imgburn is what I use, but it will not work on copyrighted material because, while making a backup of copyrighted material that you own is legally permissible in the US according to the DMCA, cracking encryption to do so is not.

Thusly, we do not allow discussion of cracking encryption here at the HTS. Please limit the discussion accordingly.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have used imgburn as well and found it to be very useful.


----------



## Stafman (Jul 15, 2011)

eugovector said:


> imgburn is what I use, but it will not work on copyrighted material because, while making a backup of copyrighted material that you own is legally permissible in the US according to the DMCA, cracking encryption to do so is not.
> 
> Thusly, we do not allow discussion of cracking encryption here at the HTS. Please limit the discussion accordingly.



Does this also apply if the DVD's were purchased legally?

And if so, how would I get my movies currently on DVD onto a hard drive so I can use a media server from a hard drive with all my movies if they are subject to copyright?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Stafman said:


> Does this also apply if the DVD's were purchased legally?
> 
> And if so, how would I get my movies currently on DVD onto a hard drive so I can use a media server from a hard drive with all my movies if they are subject to copyright?


Most legally purchased DVDs have copy protection, and the circumvention of that technology is illegal, and thus, not discussed here. There information is out there, but you will not find it here.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

DVD FAB is the BOMB !!!


----------

